

Why tech valuations are bullshit - Made_In_England
http://qz.com/300825/how-fab-com-went-from-a-1-billion-valuation-to-a-15-million-fire-sale/?VCBS

======
dandrews
Flagged for editorializing (and inarticulate) title change.

------
cylinder
>The company started out as a gay social network, but ended up transitioning
to flash sales.

??

